# Is a funky smelling gloss still safe to use?



## MrsWoods (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey girls (and guys),

today I reached for my 2N Lipglass. I didn't use it for a few months and when I opened it, it smelled really weird. At first I didn't know what it smells like, but then it came to mind, that it smells exactly like Play Doh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! The Lipglass lost the Vanilla-Scent pretty soon, but now it smells pretty gross. Not like it's rancid, but just like Play Doh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I still use it, or should I toss it? I really like the colour though! Has this happened to someone before?!

Thanks!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 27, 2009)

Many of us got 2N's that had this problem. I would toss it as I think it's gone rancid.


----------



## MrsWoods (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh no! I didn't know it was a common problem, otherwise I wouldn't have opened a new thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But how can a gloss turn in such a short time?! I got it in Feb.2008! Somehow, it makes me mad, because a gloss really shouldn't turn that fast! They aren't exposed to heat or anything. On the other hand I'm just sad, because I didn't even use a third of it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least it's just 2N, otherwise I could toss half my glosses with it!


----------



## Cinci (Apr 27, 2009)

My plushglass got like that 3 months after I bought it, and only having used it twice...   Then wen I was at the prostore last week, I smelled all their pushglasses, and they all smelled like that..  but the other lipglasses didnt smell bad....  I almsot wonder if certain formulas get gross quicker than others...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

yep I had to toss my 2N & 3N and that was maybe a month after I bought them....so sad!!


----------



## MrsWoods (Apr 27, 2009)

At least I'm not alone.
Bye bye little 2N


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 27, 2009)

Some just seem more prone to spoiling.  Heartthrob and Raquel come to mind.  I don't know if it's the ingredients or the manufacturing, but some just go faster than others.

Yeah, when they spoil, they smell like crayons.  I guess you could use it.  For me, the smell and/or formula are so bad at that point, there's no way I could use them (or stand it).  I just B2M them.  I know...what a waste.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 27, 2009)

I wouldn't use it.  But Back 2 MAC it, don't toss it.  At least you'll get recycling credit for it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 27, 2009)

I have 3 that went rancid and I'm not throwing them out. B2M at least.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

Funky smells scare me... I would toss if I were you. Usually that means that the product has gone bad.

Or for real. B2M it. At least you'd feel like you recovered something!


----------



## MrsWoods (Apr 27, 2009)

Of course I'll back2mac for it! I don't know, why I kept writing "toss". At least it's my 2nd item for back2mac....

Hm, I just sniffed it again, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's no way I can keep using it!


----------



## -.LadyKay* (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope not, I still use mine, lol.


----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2009)

TOSS IT! 

I know what a waste right.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2009)

i had a little vI lip gloss that smelled of crayons and i put it in my back to mac pile. i tested it on my hand and i'm sure the texture had changed too.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

Ugh...MAC_Whore is right about certain products,  I had this problem with Raquel.  But, I also wonder if it's really gone bad or if it's just the ingredients.   I know that all opaque NARS lipglosses have that rancid smell whereas the transparent ones do not.  I ended up taking mine back and they acted like they had no idea what I was talking about.  They all said it smelled fine.  (yeah right!)  Then one MA finally came over and said explained that certain formulas smell a certain way.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah it will not hurt you to use it....But like others have said if you can get pass the smell go for it...I personally couldn't.....There are a lot of lipsticks and glosses from other brands that I love but the smell makes me nauseous to say the least....I guess my lips are far to close to my nose


----------



## MrsWoods (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_TOSS IT! 

I know what a waste right._

 
Yes, I feel really bad wasting a gloss that is still like 3/4 full! But I feel like, the more I smell it, the worse it gets! I actually tried to wear it, because I thought, the smell might go away. WRONG! It was so gross, every time I breathed I could almost taste the smell. Oh well, it's not like I have no other gloss to wear...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ugh...MAC_Whore is right about certain products,  I had this problem with Raquel.  But, I also wonder if it's really gone bad or if it's just the ingredients.   I know that all opaque NARS lipglosses have that rancid smell whereas the transparent ones do not.  I ended up taking mine back and they acted like they had no idea what I was talking about.  They all said it smelled fine.  (yeah right!)  Then one MA finally came over and said explained that certain formulas smell a certain way._

 
I heard about that. Guess I shouldn't try Nars glosses, since I'm a very sensitive person when it comes to smells obviously. But I think it's a different story, because the Nars glosses seem to smell like that from the beginning. My 2N gloss smelled fine at the beginning (no way I would used 1/4 of it with THAT smell!), so it definitely changed!


----------



## MrsWoods (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah it will not hurt you to use it....But like others have said if you can get pass the smell go for it...I personally couldn't.....There are a lot of lipsticks and glosses from other brands that I love but the smell makes me nauseous to say the least....I guess my lips are far to close to my nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I totally agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No way I'm getting past that smell. I think, wearing that gloss longer than 10 minutes the smell/taste would really make me sick! Plus I would be embarrassed to put this gloss on in public. How embarrassing is that, you put on some lipgloss in class and everyone is like "Ugh, what's that smell?!".


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 27, 2009)

Raquel was another favorite of mine. I hardly get any backups but of course I got backups of 2N and Raquel.


----------



## sierrao (Apr 27, 2009)

my new dazzleglasses have a funky smell to them, they smell like vanilla but has a slight smell like it already turned.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ugh...MAC_Whore is right about certain products,  I had this problem with Raquel.  But, I also wonder if it's really gone bad or if it's just the ingredients......_

 
I wonder too.  I bought a Raquel and it smelled off so I exchanged it.  The next one was like that too. 

Azia, another stellar avatar, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_.... the smell makes me nauseous to say the least....I guess my lips are far to close to my nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No kidding.  There is no escaping that smell of bad gloss.  Bleeaaahhh!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 27, 2009)

Personally id just keep it and use it, but that is just me. I don't think it does any harm to you.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2009)

another one that was like that was fashion pack.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i couldn't even use it more than once.  it went bye bye right along with 2N.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 28, 2009)

I feel sorry for the people who had lipglosses that have that horrible smell. I had to smell all of my lipglosses to see if they don't have that awful smell so that I can still use them.


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 28, 2009)

I have had this problem with a lot of lipglasses and plushglasses I bought from the CCO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I don't think mine were as far gone as your 2N... the smell wasn't really "rancid" but just a little weird.  It hasn't bothered me to the point where I will B2M them yet (knock on wood!)  

Does anyone know if there's a time limit on how long certain l/s and l/g stay at the CCO?  Sometimes it seems like they have them from like 06!  I guess as long as they haven't been opened before for air to get in them they are ok?

Sorry that happened to you- hopefully MAC will realize this is a problem with certain formulas and improve it so it doesn't happen in the future


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Personally I wont use it if the smells change.


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd take it back for a refund and say how disappointed you were. Depending on the product this symbol will tell you how many months it should last:


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 28, 2009)

What about slimshines? My tropic glow smells so bad i refuse to use it and its fairly new!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_What about slimshines? My tropic glow smells so bad i refuse to use it and its fairly new!_

 

The slimshines over all seem to have a weird smell. I don't believe its because they are bad though. I just believe that an ingredient in them has a stronger scent. Someone can chime in on this, but I know my slimshines smell quite strong from the day I open them. You should be fine with these, I think its just the way they are made


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lifes too short to wear bad smelling lip goo! I'm sticking to the vanilla scented stuff! x


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_The slimshines over all seem to have a weird smell. I don't believe its because they are bad though. I just believe that an ingredient in them has a stronger scent. Someone can chime in on this, but I know my slimshines smell quite strong from the day I open them. You should be fine with these, I think its just the way they are made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. I'm very sensitive to smell and I don't really like the Slimshines for this reason, but I don't think there's anything wrong with the ones I've had....or that they'd bother 99% of the population!


----------



## Kalico (May 3, 2009)

My Pucker tendertone changed color but still smells the same. Should I be worried?


----------

